# Moonlit Meadows Golden Retrievers



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you're looking at their upcoming Sybil/Rocco breeding, Sybil does not yet have hips or elbows although they claim she is Excellent https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1838470 
If she really only has prelims, I would not consider this litter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In that area I like Painting's Goldens,and then the handling team with whom I work shows dogs for happy Acres Goldens in Lockport NY,which I think is close? They definitely show some nice goldens, though I have never looked them up.


----------



## Skylarslane (Mar 5, 2018)

At what age do they get tested? Just wondering why they would only have prelims. Once they are tested are all results posted? If there were poor results could they choose not to have that show up? Although I have goldens now, one is a rescue and we did not check the health records for the parents of the other one. This is new to me. I appreciate your help.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They should be over 2 years old before being bred, that's when certifications can be final. All final passing scores are posted, but failing scores are only listed if the owner oks it. Prelims done after 12 months can be listed if the owner oks that.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> If you're looking at their upcoming Sybil/Rocco breeding, Sybil does not yet have hips or elbows although they claim she is Excellent https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1838470
> If she really only has prelims, I would not consider this litter.


I notice she just turned two- if they got her hips/elbows finalized on her birthday, say, they could conceivably have the results in their mail now and usually (I have noticed on my own dogs) that is is 2-3 days no more after I get it in the mail before it is posted on OFA. So whatever day it was they said 'excellent' I would give them 3 days to expect to see them on OFA as well. So, by this Friday.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> I notice she just turned two- if they got her hips/elbows finalized on her birthday, say, they could conceivably have the results in their mail now and usually (I have noticed on my own dogs) that is is 2-3 days no more after I get it in the mail before it is posted on OFA. So whatever day it was they said 'excellent' I would give them 3 days to expect to see them on OFA as well. So, by this Friday.


She just turned 3


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I must be reading numbers wrong today! I have been doing spreadsheets for an upcoming event w a bazillion dates.. actually wrote 3-31-16 for the UPCOMING event... thanks for catching that. 
Yeah- so - I would not buy the excellent in that case since she's 3 YO.. but if you want to go to Friday and look on OFA then, if they have gotten it in their mail, it would be up by then.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Skylarslane said:


> I am looking for a breeder near Rochester NY (willing to travel a few hours if needed). I spoke with Moonlit Meadows and they were very nice. I had forgotten to ask about the health clearances so went OFA website. If the dogs are not on there by name (I dont have reg #s) does this mean they have not gotten clearances? Also does anyone know anything about this breeder? Thanks in advance for any information.



The only Dam I could not find was "Tink" she is still under 2 years old and would not be only enough for clearances, and they probably would not be breeding her yet anyway. Most of the dogs also had pedigrees dating back 5 generations, so I looked at those OFA clearances as well.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

EmmaKFricke said:


> I have also spoken with them and so far have been very impressed. I was able to go to K9 Data and find all of their sire and dams OFA clearances on there. The only Dam I could not find was "Tink" she is still under 2 years old and would not be only enough for clearances, and they probably would not be breeding her yet anyway. Most of the dogs also had pedigrees dating back 5 generations, so I looked at those OFA clearances as well. It seems that Moonlit Meadows Goldens has done a nice job of choosing quality breeding stock for their future generations. I'm really excited to (hopefully) be getting a puppy from them this fall. Let me know if you end up getting one from them too!
> 
> -Emma


Of their dams listed, one is underage and only one has health certifications for hips and elbows. As long as you know what you're getting.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> I notice she just turned two- if they got her hips/elbows finalized on her birthday, say, they could conceivably have the results in their mail now and usually (I have noticed on my own dogs) that is is 2-3 days no more after I get it in the mail before it is posted on OFA. So whatever day it was they said 'excellent' I would give them 3 days to expect to see them on OFA as well. So, by this Friday.


I have just looked at OFA again on this bitch- those excellents are still not on OFA.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and there is this: "Countrylane Quapaw's Escape to Moonlit Meadows. Sybil is most recognized for her soft expression and quiet demeanor She comes from a long line of both American and International Champions. Sybil has been shown and currently has her Canine Good Citizen title

Her hips are rated "Excellent"

She is a joy to have around and her goal is to please."

Her hips are not on OFA (still) and certainly are not OFA Excellent since they are not on the database. She also does not have elbow clearance there. 
This girl: Bryeridge Follow the Yellow Brick Rd- only has heart and eyes- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=Bryeridge Follow the Yellow Bric
This one DOES have her clearances: Bryeridge An Angel in Disguise at Moonlit Meadows
and this one only has heart and eyes- Bryeridge Sprinkles Fairy Dust on Moonlit Meadows . So there is one girl there who has her clearances, and a blatant mistruth on the site. They are all on k9data, but when you look there, do expect to see all 4 of the core clearances.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> Of their dams listed, one is underage and only one has health certifications for hips and elbows. As long as you know what you're getting.


I think we are going to go with Stardust Goldens, she has a few litters planned to be born this fall. She is using two studs that she does not own, both of which I searched on k9data and have extensive health clearances and are all clear and up to date on everything. (one sire passed away from old age, she is using frozen semen for this breeding). She sent me links to her Dam's pedigrees and clearances too, so that is good. What a relief to find a breeder who does all of the right things. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Remember that k9data is voluntary and manually put in by the breeder. It does link back to OFA if the entry is actually true. Point is, don't just rely on k9data to confirm clearances.
If she sent you clearances it should be posted to OFA. Be sure and look close that these are not prelims. Final clearances are done after the age of 24 months and any prelims drop from the database at this time.

I do not have experience with either breeder but have had experience with a less than honest breeder. Getting the answer you are looking for vs. the truth is not someone I want to do business with. 

A good, honest breeder that gets the proper clearances on all their breeding dogs will also be looking at temperament and overall health. This is the goal of any GOOD breeder, you should not have to choose between health and testing...


----------



## MitchP (Oct 29, 2017)

Well I usually don't like to jump in these breeder/clearance/who's the best discussions....BUT....

I live in an area where a lot of people have gotten goldens from Moonlit and Starrdust and, being a golden snob myself, I tend to pay very close attention to dogs belonging to friends/neighbors/acquaintances who have gotten dogs from these guys over the years. 

While I personally wouldn't chose either breeder, I will tell you HANDS DOWN that, in general, Moonlit dogs are by far nicer and healthier than Starrdust dogs. Just remember clearances are only part of the big picture. You want a dog that will be healthy day in and day out too. Most of the Starrdust dogs I know (and I've known many over the years) have horrendous skin issues. Some have seizures. Orthopedic issues. I've had three different neighbors get dogs from her. None lived past age 8 or 9. And I also was not fond of their temperaments. Not a typical golden at all. The Moonlit dogs (again, have known several of these also) at least are healthy, spend a lot less time going to the vet, and seem to be very nice dogs in general.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Stardust looks like a safer bet


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

MitchP said:


> Well I usually don't like to jump in these breeder/clearance/who's the best discussions....BUT....
> 
> I live in an area where a lot of people have gotten goldens from Moonlit and Starrdust and, being a golden snob myself, I tend to pay very close attention to dogs belonging to friends/neighbors/acquaintances who have gotten dogs from these guys over the years.
> 
> ...


That is interesting. The dams and sires for upcoming litters for Stardust have all 4 clearances PLUS more on the OFA website, including genetic testing for skin issues on both sires. I don't want to end up spending thousands on a dog with structural problems when I could do my due diligence first and choose a breeder to is only breeding structurally sound dogs with all OFA clearances and then some. It seems like some skin conditions are probably environmental or passed on from other dogs not necessarily genetically inherited as well??


On a different note, Stardust has been more than communicative and honest with breeding plans, sending me pedigrees, OFA links etc. answering questions and making sure they asked me all of the necessary questions before adding me to any kind of list, which tells me they only pace their dogs with people they have screened and made sure are prepared for a puppy.


----------



## jlc99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi I have looked at both of these breeders as well..not sure though( I'm in the Rochester, NY area) based on the health clearances..Have also been heavily looking at Bearabella Goldens in Atlanta, GA...


----------



## jcpost (Dec 7, 2019)

I own Sybil and yes she has all of her necessary OFA clearances plus DNA tested for genetics. Yes she had prelims for hips/elbows which indeed came back 'Excellent'. No one thought for a minute that I may have done her finals via PennHip? 

Please reach out and would love to answer any questions!


----------



## jcpost (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you Mitch for the nice comments! Temperament is our number one objective but they must be healthy and we do everything we can prior to breeding to ensure a happy healthy pup.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

jcpost said:


> I own Sybil and yes she has all of her necessary OFA clearances plus DNA tested for genetics. Yes she had prelims for hips/elbows which indeed came back 'Excellent'. No one thought for a minute that I may have done her finals via PennHip?
> 
> Please reach out and would love to answer any questions!


I don't think it ever occurs to me that someone _must have _ done finals by PH after 24 months. ESPECIALLY if I see OFA prelims which were not posted ever on OFA for that bitch. But if you did do them it is an easy thing to have the DI numbers posted on OFA ( because PH has no database). If your desire is to conform to the Code of Ethics, actually posting them to OFA is the part that's not being adhered to without sending the PH to OFA. 
Congrats on the EX prelim. But Ph does not do elbows- and as of today I still don't see an elbow clearance on OFA on her record.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

this am looking at the OFA page, and it appears her dam lacks elbows (which is indicative of a fail) and the grandsire on maternal side also appears to have failed elbows.
Since Sybil does not have OFA elbows and OFA is the only one who does elbows, no, she does not have all her neccesary etc.


jcpost said:


> I own Sybil and yes she has all of her necessary OFA clearances plus DNA tested for genetics. Yes she had prelims for hips/elbows which indeed came back 'Excellent'. No one thought for a minute that I may have done her finals via PennHip?
> 
> Please reach out and would love to answer any questions!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Skylarslane said:


> At what age do they get tested? Just wondering why they would only have prelims. Once they are tested are all results posted? If there were poor results could they choose not to have that show up? Although I have goldens now, one is a rescue and we did not check the health records for the parents of the other one. This is new to me. I appreciate your help.


Final clearances for hips & elbows are done once... at 24 months or older and vet will submit to OFA for posting. If they do Penn Hip the breeder needs to send the results to OFA but PH does not do elbows.
Heart is done once after 15 months by a cardiologist and eyes should be done yearly. Heart & eyes are sent in by the breeder. The cost to post to OFA is minimal and no reason not to do so.


----------



## Azalewski (Dec 17, 2019)

My mom had a dog from Moonlit Golden’s from pebbles (mother) he died this year at 6 from a cardiac hemangiosarcoma. He had elbow dysplasia and hypothyroidism prior to this. My husband and I have a dog from a different mother same father who has eye cysts and is on preventative drops to prevent blindness. Our dogs have/had amazing temperaments and we love them very much but would not purchase another dog from Moonlit Golden’s. Loosing our dog suddenly from a hemangiosarcoma was devastating on top of the other genetically linked diseases he had.


----------

